# Quick Trip Petrie Creek



## Steveo (Jul 28, 2006)

Got down to the water, and launched at about 5.15am, Decided to go against the tide towards Mooroochy River. slowly trolling hb on overhead with 3 kg fireline, and a sp on 2 kg spin rod

Headed down Petrie Creek with no luck, as i got around the corner in to the mooroochy river, decided to troll over a bank about 2 to 3 feet deep, that's when the SP went off, and after a couple nice runs landed a 58cm flattie.  (first decent size fish landed on yak) .

I did another couple of runs over the bank, and dropped one about 50cm beside the yak :x .

I decided to head back up Petrie Creek, to launch spot still had about 1/2 hour before packing up so i through an SP around, second cast at a tree hanging over the water the rod dipped and i scored a 36cm pike. 

Anyway i had to come back in. Packed up and home by 8.30

A nice morning on the water. with a couple of pb's out of a yak.


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

great stuff steve
that lagoon at top of pic looks fishy.is there any way in from the main creek


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Congrats on your first good fish from the yak Steve


----------



## Steveo (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks Yakfly and Peril

Yakfly, I Don't know if you can get to the Lagoon, it dosn't look like it on google maps,


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

sorry mate
meant the lakes between the two housing estates there just west of the river and about top/centre of your map
looking on google earth it might be fed by a drainage channel coming off the main river roughly opposite the ski park where all those lovely barra are kept


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Hi Steveo
Sounds like one of those enjoyable trips. Home by 8.30 with a couple of nice fish on lures. Hard to beat.
John


----------



## something fishy (Sep 5, 2006)

nice work stevoe,

thereÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s a few jacks been taken out of petre creek over the last week or two. I've got a few bream on poppas moving further up the creek towards didilliba. It's a lovely snaggy creek that just yells throw your lure here or here ( your spoilt for choice). Its a great place to pick up poddy mullet for live bait

yakfly i think the lagoon is the barra farm and if you believe the manager theres a 4 meter barra in the big boys pond however they will charge $40.00 to fish it and then they charge by the kilo for anything you want to keep. I've heard rumors of barra escaping in the last flood into the maroochy river but i've never met anyone who's caught one, but many folk know a guy who knows a guy ect...
[/quote]


----------



## something fishy (Sep 5, 2006)

on second thoughts the bara farm is on the other side of Bli Bli about another 5 mins drive north


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Very nice flatty Steve


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Steve good to see the success with a quality fish from the swing


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Cracking effort Steveo..ripping flattie  Those ambush things love those drop off's in rivers don't they..what was ya HB choice by the way? :?:


----------



## Steveo (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks Guys

PoddyMullet. I tried a couple of unknown brand HB's i got of e-bay with no luck. Flattie was court with 3" Berkley Mullet , in Pilchard. Pike was court with unweighted Crayfish SP.

Something Fishy. It would be great to see those Barra Lakes overflow into The Maroochy River :twisted: It is a nice looking creek for jacks, Definitely a species worth targeting in the next few months. There was Bait in the water everywhere.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYMGJUYAABpfgAASQOcAEAQlOAA/79/gIACKiKn4IAKHlPUDQPSART9ITRoAA0AyDQQBzDDOEHA9h8BMq5r+LTXOZPihhQEPFsRadiAuN24JQN6TioDjQOAAGevHb60skXG7vRjSGcuY+ERhBTHX5CujTveCrez0ZJyg0tiSBhetqd5xoLofZTlRXmuE5IqjJfkIJIrgu05liCjUr8XckU4UJCDBiVGA


----------

